# Anyone Up For A Trip To Paris France?



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Follow these simple directions.....

--Go to Google.com

--Click on Maps.

--Click on get Directions.

--From New York,New York

--To Paris, France.

--And read line # 23.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> And read line # 23.


Whew, I think that would be awfully tiring! Wonder how long it would take to get there?









Mark


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Those wacky guys at Google do have a sense of humor.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

that was a good for a laugh in the morning, thanks


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > And read line # 23.
> 
> 
> Whew, I think that would be awfully tiring! Wonder how long it would take to get there?
> ...


accoring to google - "(about 29 days 7 hours)" LOL


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

Thats too funny!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Heh, heh.

Then make sure you contact somebody at the Guiness Book of World Records.

I don't think anybody has done that before.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

No wonder Oregon Camper won't make it back in time for the PNW rally..


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

That is very amusing! Those Google folks are FUNNY - Did you see their April Fool's Joke this year??? CLICK HERE.....OH PLEASE CLICK HERE


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mv945 said:


> No wonder Oregon Camper won't make it back in time for the PNW rally..


Whew....I will be one tired camper by the time I go there and back....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That it to funny, both My DW and I got a good laugh,







Thanks


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Type in "french military victories" and see what happens...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

That was funny...both Y-guys search and Calvin&Hobbes search...

I also checked Edinburgh, Scotland. A place I would much rather visit then Paris, and line 23 was essentially the same.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> That was funny...both Y-guys search and Calvin&Hobbes search...
> 
> I also checked Edinburgh, Scotland. A place I would much rather visit then Paris, and line 23 was essentially the same.
> 
> Tim


That is FUNNY!!!!

Those guys are having too much fun...guess you can do that when you're zillionaires.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Just saw this.

That's a lot of swimming!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

That's pretty funny!


----------

